# Summer is here!



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

My Father The Judge poolside. Life is good!
View attachment 217698


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sammy63 said:


> My Father The Judge poolside. Life is good!
> View attachment 217698


Great.. feet and flip flops.. Hate summer

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

and he's a Browns fan.

View attachment 217754


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Sammy63 said:
> 
> 
> > My Father The Judge poolside. Life is good!
> ...


Morphine poolside! Feet edited to protect BOTL and fellow Browns fan @UBC03! My bad for including feet in the pic yesterday. Lol.
View attachment 218002


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sammy63 said:


> Morphine poolside! Feet edited to protect BOTL and fellow Browns fan @UBC03! My bad for including feet in the pic yesterday. Lol.
> View attachment 218002


You the man

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------

